# St Barts Forums > Getting To St Barts Forum - Airlines, Ferry Service, Charters >  >  Win Air vs. St. Barth Commuter

## stbartshopper

We have only used Win Air because way back when IDF recommend we use such and have done the same ever since. In checking fares, St. Barth Commuter always seems to be less. At check in for either direction- SBH-SXM and vice versa, the lines always seem shorter for St. Barth Commuter. The available flights for both seem adequate. It seems just as easy to make a reservation on either airline. Win Air has an agreement with United on baggage but we always fly AA or Delta. Our family joined us last year and all used St. Barth Commuter with no hitches. We have never had a baggage problem with Win Air. Why then have we never used St. Barth Commuter? And what about Windward Air? 
We would appreciate member comments on experiences between the two/three airlines. We may decide to use only St. Barth Commuter in the future and besides it is owned by an island resident.

----------


## cec1

. . . generally more difficult to get a reservation with St. Barth Commuter, which always is my first choice.  Having said that, I'll add that WinAir has taken great care of me for many, many years & miles.

----------


## GMP62

We've only used Winair since we've been coming to SBH since 1996. The Winair schedule has more available flights at the time we usually come down; SBC never seems to offer as many choices (we usually come anytime between April and June, dependent upon our work schedules). SBC definitely has better rates, hands down.  Also, I believe Winair and Winward Air are one in the same.

----------


## LMAC

St. Barts Commuter has fewer flights so if your flight to SXM is delayed and you miss the connection your only options will be to spend the night in SXM or take the ferry.

----------


## kent1994

> St. Barts Commuter has fewer flights so if your flight to SXM is delayed and you miss the connection your only options will be to spend the night in SXM or take the ferry.



I have spent an unscheduled night in SXM. If I need to make that choice again I would consider flying back to EWR, sleeping at the Marriott and returning the next day. :)

----------


## MrBart

Have used winair twice and sbc commuter once. Sbc was cheaper and a very good experience, however, we arrive considerably earlier than expected and watched winair flight after flight take off while we waited for our sbc flight. Previous trips on winair when we arrived early we were fortunate enough to be placed on earlier flights. For us the # of options for flights gives the advantage to winair, which is the airline we selected for our upcoming trip in April.

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Winair has more flights... makes it more practical if issue arises...

----------


## GramChop

I ran into an unavoidable issue some years back and was given great customer service by St Barth Commuter.  I will remain loyal to them to the death!  Nothing against WinAir, for the record.

----------


## NorCalCpl

We usually use SBC but had to select Winair this time because we have a group of 6.  

Question 1: Since we are flying United can we check bags all the way through to SBH? Or do we still need to go through the customs hassle?
Question 2: Does Winair ever let someone grab an earlier flight to SBH if there is a seat?  I've tried this in the US but it never works.  Seems to me SBC will depart early if all the passengers are there and waiting.

----------


## andynap

> We usually use SBC but had to select Winair this time because we have a group of 6.  
> 
> Question 1: Since we are flying United can we check bags all the way through to SBH? Or do we still need to go through the customs hassle?
> Question 2: Does Winair ever let someone grab an earlier flight to SBH if there is a seat?  I've tried this in the US but it never works.  Seems to me SBC will depart early if all the passengers are there and waiting.



According to the WinAir website United is one of the airlines with an Interline agreement so you should be able to check your bags all the way thru- http://www.fly-winair.sx/aboutus/con...g-flights.html

We have been put on an earlier flight if there is room. Ask when you get to the gate.

----------


## kent1994

I always schedule plenty of time between my arrival at SXM and departure on Win Air in case we are delayed at EWR. I cannot recall the last time we were not able to catch an earlier WinAir flight.

----------


## NorCalCpl

Question 3:  I assume if we decide to go all carry-on we still need to go through the customs hassle regardless unless we pay $$ for the VIP transfer (which is awesome but pricey for 6 people).

----------


## andynap

> I always schedule plenty of time between my arrival at SXM and departure on Win Air in case we are delayed at EWR. I cannot recall the last time we were not able to catch an earlier WinAir flight.



Kent- you leave from Newark and not PHL? I just can't get to driving to Newark going and then coming home. PHL is only 15 minutes away.

----------


## andynap

> Question 3:  I assume if we decide to go all carry-on we still need to go through the customs hassle regardless unless we pay $$ for the VIP transfer (which is awesome but pricey for 6 people).



The answer is NO! You go directly to the Transfer Desk, get your boarding passes from WinAir and go thru the expedited security next to the Transfer Desk.

----------


## marybeth

The trick with getting bags checked all the way through (in my experience) is getting a good agent in your departure airport. We manged to do so last February on United but the agent ended up taking my word for it  :tongue:  that the Winair code is WM and the airport is SBH. Bags arrived just fine (before us actually.) 

RE getting stuck in SXM, that happened to us once, with Winair. AND it was mechanical difficulties but they refused to do anything for us. Luckily United rebooked us the next day for no fee, but we were stuck paying for our hotel. 

We also used Winair in November and as I noted on another thread, barely made our flight. Thanks to an SXM employee who went the extra mile (not a common occurrence IMHO) we got our boarding passes after check in officially closed. She also helped another couple after us.

----------


## NorCalCpl

> The answer is NO! You go directly to the Transfer Desk, get your boarding passes from WinAir and go thru the expedited security next to the Transfer Desk.



That is good news indeed! Thanks Andy!

----------


## tim

We've always used and gotten good service in the past from Winair.  This year we decided to go with SBC and Premium IV to SBH.  That worked great as Vincent handled our checked bag all the way to the villa without our having to touch it.

Returning home yesterday on SBC with a checked bag caused me some concern as I had only allowed two hours connection time in SXM for our flights with AA.  Sensing our concern, the SBC agent had us escorted through the Immigration line at SXM to reclaim our bag.  As was noted by the Hopper, there was an AA agent in the SXM baggage claim area to recheck our bag.  We then went up the elevator straight to the front of the line at the upstairs Security checkpoint.  The whole process probably took only 15 minutes, but next time I'll allow 3 hours in case there's a meltdown somewhere along the way.

----------


## kent1994

> Kent- you leave from Newark and not PHL? I just can't get to driving to Newark going and then coming home. PHL is only 15 minutes away.



Andy for us PHL is 90 minutes and Newark is 120. We fly United. EWR is a hub for United so if there is mechanical issue it is much more likely that another plane will be available. As I mentioned above I really do not want to spend the night in St. Maarten or take the ferry so it seems like cheap insurance. If I lived where you do I would use PHL.

----------


## bto

We've flown both.  No issues with either.  Done carryon and checked bags.  I prefer SBC, but as MrBart mentioned, WinAir has many more flights to SBH and you will watch people getting out of SXM while you're waiting for yours.  We can't get to SXM from STL until 2:30ish.   

A couple weeks ago, we arrived early, took our time getting off the plane, using the restrooms, checking in at the Transit desk, then through security, on to Gate C.  We didn't wait more than an hour as they boarded us a little early.  I find the whole process to be easy with either airline.
Use what works best for your schedule and budget on both ends of the trip.

----------


## marybeth

> Use what works best for your schedule and budget on both ends of the trip.




This^^^^^ 

Since we started returning on Sunday we usually do SBC to and Winair back. And yes, I do complain about Winair but we still fly them because SBC has so few flights on Sunday you have to book early or are out of luck.

----------


## GMP62

> Question 3:  I assume if we decide to go all carry-on we still need to go through the customs hassle regardless unless we pay $$ for the VIP transfer (which is awesome but pricey for 6 people).



Err on the side of caution and hire a concierge service in SXM. You still need to go through customs with carry-on luggage, unless you've hired a concierge. We're going to SBH in April and have a party of 5 going.  I've lined up Vincent at PremiumIV roundtrip and will be traveling with carry-on luggage only - it can be done.  We're being met at the jetbridge and the costs are as follows (well worth the expense with a larger party, I think):

Arrival meet and greet a transfer information desk is 200€ for 5 people
Departure is 260€

We can also offer VIP service ( being handled at AA  jetbridge by agent) : extra 100€ for group

----------


## andynap

> Err on the side of caution and hire a concierge service in SXM. You still need to go through customs with carry-on luggage




That is not true. With carryon You skip customs pick up your boarding pass at the winair desk at the Transfer Info area and go  thru the expedited security.
If you have checked luggage you can hire Premium IV who will get your luggage and you skip customs again and get your boarding pass and use the expedited security.

From the SBC website
*2/ IF YOU ARE TRAVELLING WITH CARRY-ON ONLY:
*In this case, you don't need to clear immigration! 
First step: 
You must go to the TRANSFER INFORMATION DESK to get your SBC Boarding pass to St Barths.
IMPORTANT: the agent will ask you for your boarding pass from your inbound flight (Jet Blue for example) - This is the proof that you are in transit. Otherwise, you'll have to pay the Airport departure tax of 35 . 

Second step: 
You pass through the security check point.
Then, you'll be arriving in the boarding room where you go to the gate C3. 
Be careful, this gate may change. Please pay attention to the information reported on your boarding pass.
When your flight will be ready for departure, an announcement will be done in the Boarding room.

----------


## GMP62

[QUOTE=andynap;946143]That is not true. With carryon You skip customs pick up your boarding pass at the winair desk at the Transfer Info area and go  thru the expedited security.
If you have checked luggage you can hire Premium IV who will get your luggage and you skip customs again and get your boarding pass and use the expedited security.

My mistake...sorry about that. Thanks for the clarification, Andy!

----------


## andynap

[QUOTE=GMP62;946146]



> That is not true. With carryon You skip customs pick up your boarding pass at the winair desk at the Transfer Info area and go  thru the expedited security.
> If you have checked luggage you can hire Premium IV who will get your luggage and you skip customs again and get your boarding pass and use the expedited security.
> 
> My mistake...sorry about that. Thanks for the clarification, Andy!



Sorry to be so brusque. My trial lawyer kicked in.

----------


## T3

Andy - can you clarify this:

Winair's policy for carry-on: "Each adult or child passenger is permitted one standard piece of carryon luggage subject to a maximum weight of 3 kilos or 6 pounds."

SBC is less restrictive: "Each passenger is allowed 10 Kg (22 lbs) in the cabin."

So a question arises as to the procedure for someone whose carry-on bag on their JetBlue flight coming into SXM needs to be checked when flying SXM-SBH on Winair. Would that person need to go through customs? My reading of the policy is that they would need to. I have been asked about the SXM transfer by a friend whom I could not convince to go the Tradewind route - I have not flown Winair in years and have no idea what the correct answer is.

----------


## NorCalCpl

> That is not true. With carryon You skip customs pick up your boarding pass at the winair desk at the Transfer Info area and go  thru the expedited security.
> If you have checked luggage you can hire Premium IV who will get your luggage and you skip customs again and get your boarding pass and use the expedited security.
> 
> From the SBC website
> *2/ IF YOU ARE TRAVELLING WITH CARRY-ON ONLY:
> *In this case, you don't need to clear immigration! 
> First step: 
> You must go to the TRANSFER INFORMATION DESK to get your SBC Boarding pass to St Barths.
> IMPORTANT: the agent will ask you for your boarding pass from your inbound flight (Jet Blue for example) - This is the proof that you are in transit. Otherwise, you'll have to pay the Airport departure tax of 35 €. 
> ...



Andy,

I don't want to over-tax your patience but to be clear our group will be carry-on only so we can go to the Transfer Information Desk, get Winair boarding passes then go directly to expedited security?  I assume this means taking the elevator up to the security area rather than going out into the main lower terminal and up the escalators and endless line?  I'm so confused because it seems that we do it a different way each time.

Thanks.

----------


## andynap

T3- Winair's 6 lbs means under the seat.  The other bags get stowed. Look at their website.

----------


## KevinS

I haven't flown on either in several years. My recollection is that both airlines operate similar to commuter flights in the US. If the carryon fits under the seat then it goes.  If not, it either gets gate-checked or door-checked, and you hope that it makes it into one of the checked baggage compartments. 

If in doubt, you can always ask at the Transfer Desk. If it were me, I would get my bag as close to the aircraft as possible before conceding that it must be checked. Both airlines have been dealing with gate-checked and door-checked bags for years. They know how.

----------


## marybeth

YEs,  what this means is you will use the transfer gate right next to the transfer check in desk. If you're facing the desk, the door is to your right. There is a small screening area and then you go right upstairs to the gate. (There is another elevator behind where you check your luggage, this is different.)

Refer to this map:

http://www.stbarthcommuter.com/files/SXM-Map.pdf

----------


## andynap

> Andy,
> 
> I don't want to over-tax your patience but to be clear our group will be carry-on only so we can go to the Transfer Information Desk, get Winair boarding passes then go directly to expedited security?  I assume this means taking the elevator up to the security area rather than going out into the main lower terminal and up the escalators and endless line?  I'm so confused because it seems that we do it a different way each time.
> 
> Thanks.



No problem. The security area that I am talking about is right next to the Transfer desk. I'll post a picture.

image.jpegimage.jpeg

see the Yellow sign next to the Transfer Info in the background

----------


## NorCalCpl

Thanks Andy/Marybeth I think I've got it now!

----------


## T3

> T3- Winair's 6 lbs means under the seat. The other bags get stowed. Look at their website.







> ... If it were me, I would get my bag as close to the aircraft as possible before conceding that it must be checked.



Get as far as you can as easily as you can was my inclination too  - Winair's policy that I referenced in the link does not state the size of bags that can be taken in the cabin ("maximum size, cabin baggage templates are available at some check-in desks") and, with the low weight limit, the warning that "ALL EXCESS BAGS WILL BE TAGGED AS STANDBY - Baggage taken on a standby basis will be accepted with the understanding that WINAIR is not liable for delays in the transportation of the baggage to its destination" caused some concerns that my saying don't worry, they will probably separate you from at least one of your bags no matter what you do did nothing to allay... Tradewind...

----------


## andynap

Hey guys in real life this is what happens. I have my big luggage, my roller bag and my briefcase. They weight my big luggage and take it. It goes in the luggage storage of the plane. I take my roller bag and my briefcase to the plane. They take my roller bag and stow it inside the back of the plane. I take my briefcase and put it under the front seat. Done.

----------


## bto

Earlier this month our Delta flight landed in SXM and we walked off the plane (outside) into the terminal....we each had a carryon bag plus a personal item.  Just as Andy said, go directly to the Transfer Desk.  Do not follow the crowd, just watch for the signs for the Transfer desk.  Once you check in with St Barth Commuter or WinAir (they're both there) you will turn and go directly to the small security area which is visible in Andy's pic.  You don't go upstairs until you go through security which is literally, steps away from the desk.  After security, you proceed to the designated gate.  It took all of probably 10 minutes for this entire process.

SBC will weigh your bags at the gate and direct you as to putting them inside the plane or to have them stowed under the plane.  Don't worry, they will direct you.  I always hold my personal item and the roller bag goes underneath.  When you land in SBH, simply wait until they pull off the luggage.  They will ask you if you had a carryon bag and if they don.t simply tell them.  Then walk into the airport, get your passport stamped et voilà, you're set.

Really, with carryon, it just doesn't get any easier than this process, but honestly, with a checked bag, it's not much monger or difficult at all.

BTW, coming back from SBH, we walked in and went straight to the kiosk next to the TRANSFER desk and printed our boarding passes, then up to our gate.  Easy. (When the kiosk works).

----------


## bto

Wait, maybe the kiosk is next to another desk.  I can't remember!!  Does anyone?  It's always right as we walk inside though.

----------


## elgreaux

Just for reference if you have checked bags, you need to go through IMMIGRATION to get them from the baggage carousels, not CUSTOMS....

----------


## andynap

> Just for reference if you have checked bags, you need to go through IMMIGRATION to get them from the baggage carousels, not CUSTOMS....



That's true downstairs but if you are going home and have checked luggage after you get it and check in you have to go upstairs where they have 2 lines. 1 is for customs and the other is security. Isn't that right?

----------


## tim

> That's true downstairs but if you are going home and have checked luggage after you get it and check in you have to go upstairs where they have 2 lines. 1 is for customs and the other is security. Isn't that right?



I may not understand you correctly, but here's what we just did coming back using SBC and AA.  Upon arriving at SXM, the SBC rep kindly ushered us through the Immigration checkpoint into baggage claim area.  We picked up our bag from the carousel.   There was an AA rep, with a desk in the baggage claim area, who checked our bag through to Richmond.  There's an elevator in the baggage claim area that delivered us directly to the front of the line at the upstairs Security checkpoint.

----------


## andynap

> I may not understand you correctly, but here's what we just did coming back using SBC and AA.  Upon arriving at SXM, the SBC rep kindly ushered us through the Immigration checkpoint into baggage claim area.  We picked up our bag from the carousel.   There was an AA rep, with a desk in the baggage claim area, who checked our bag through to Richmond.  There's an elevator in the baggage claim area that delivered us directly to the front of the line at the upstairs Security checkpoint.



I understand AA now has a desk near the luggage area but for other airlines where you have to go out to the main terminal to check in you have to go upstairs and go thru 2 lines as I said.

----------


## tim

> I understand AA now has a desk near the luggage area but for other airlines where you have to go out to the main terminal to check in you have to go upstairs and go thru 2 lines as I said.



You are correct about AA's baggage recheck in the baggage area, and to recheck bags for other airlines one has to go out into the main terminal.  I'm not sure about their being a separate line for customs as one goes upstairs to the main Security checkpoint, but I haven't been that way this year.

----------


## phil62

I think what Andy is referring to is Passport Control which is located downstairs in the main terminal. You have to check in there before going up the escalator to security. They then do a double check on both your Passport and boarding pass.

Phil

----------


## LindaP

> I think what Andy is referring to is Passport Control which is located downstairs in the main terminal. You have to check in there before going up the escalator to security. They then do a double check on both your Passport and boarding pass.
> 
> Phil



And....when I was there in Novmeber with our son and had to check my bag, there were 3 passport checks to go through ( 1 downstairs, 2 up) , before security......you never know what they will change next at SXM airport !

----------


## nbs

Can anyone confirm that United checks your bags all the way through to SBH, so that you don't have to pick it up and therefore, can go straight through the Transfer gate?  We are flying United to SBH in April.

----------


## andynap

> Can anyone confirm that United checks your bags all the way through to SBH, so that you don't have to pick it up and therefore, can go straight through the Transfer gate?  We are flying United to SBH in April.



Yes- see http://www.fly-winair.sx/aboutus/con...g-flights.html

----------


## KevinS

Maybe.  United has an interline agreement with Winair.  However, technically the two flights (UA and WM) must be booked on the same e-ticket, a single itinerary including both flights, not one itinerary for UA and one for WM.  If you are on different itineraries then whether or not you can check bags all of the way to SBH may depend on the graciousness of the UA person checking your bags.

----------


## andynap

> Maybe.  United has an interline agreement with Winair.  However, technically the two flights (UA and WM) must be booked on the same e-ticket, a single itinerary including both flights, not one itinerary for UA and one for WM.  If you are on different itineraries then whether or not you can check bags all of the way to SBH may depend on the graciousness of the UA person checking your bags.



That's probably true going down. Coming home I found the Winair agent at SBH very accommodating and he always sent my bags thru to USAIR regardless of whether I had booked separately.

----------


## nbs

Thanks Andy and Kevin.  And yes, both flights are booked on the same itinerary, so we should be good for United to check them all the way through!  Looking forward to our 6th trip to SBH! This time we are staying on a totally different part of the island than where we normally stay, so that it will feel different and give us different places to explore.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Andy,
> I don't want to over-tax your patience but to be clear our group will be carry-on only so we can go to the Transfer Information Desk, get Winair boarding passes then go directly to expedited security?  I assume this means taking the elevator up to the security area rather than going out into the main lower terminal and up the escalators and endless line?  I'm so confused because it seems that we do it a different way each time.







> Wait, maybe the kiosk is next to another desk.  I can't remember!!  Does anyone?  It's always right as we walk inside though.




To (maybe try and) clarify...........When you get off the plane from SBX at SXM, you walk down a long hallway.  At some point, most people take a hard right turn (a U-turn) and get in the lines for customs and immigration into SXM.  If you have carry on luggage, you can just continue walking straight (the same direction you've been walking in) and avoid those lines.

If you already have your boarding pass in hand (printed in SBH), you keep walking to the little glass room (with the yellow sign) in Andy's photo below.  This is the same room you went through when you arrived in SXM on your way to SBH.  It's where your carry on luggage is X-rayed.


Attachment 36666

If you don't have your boarding pass printed (and you're doing carry on) you can go to the In-Transit desk (with the green sign) in Andy's photo below and get one printed, _or_ and this is a big *OR*
you can go to the (new) kiosk just to the right of the Transfer desk (with the green sign) in the photo below.  The kiosk is not pictured in that photo but it's there now.  The advantage of going right to the kiosk is that you don't have to wait in whatever line happens to be at the Transfer desk......you can just walk around all those people, print your boarding passes and then keep walking towards the glass room with the yellow sign and the x-ray machine.


Attachment 36665


I've only used the kiosk to print WinAir boarding passes, but I'm assuming that you can use it for SBC as well.  

Hope this helps.

----------


## andynap

Bart I'm totally confused now. The first quote asked about going from SXM to SBH. That's what I answered.  You seem to be giving instructions coming back altho I'm assuming SBX means SBH? What's this about missing the Transfer Info desk? The longest line  ever saw in high season was 6 people. Don't you want them to know you have arrived??

Not only is the horse dead it's been embalmed too.  :cool:

----------


## marybeth

> Thanks Andy and Kevin.  And yes, both flights are booked on the same itinerary, so we should be good for United to check them all the way through!  Looking forward to our 6th trip to SBH! This time we are staying on a totally different part of the island than where we normally stay, so that it will feel different and give us different places to explore.



I already said this in this thread or the other....but you should know the airline code (WM) and the airport code (SBH) in case the agent at check in doesn't. Sometimes you have to be insistent. While Winair is sure of what airlines they have baggage agreements with, don't bet on your United agents knowing this. It's not like they are checking bags through to SBH on a regular basis.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Bart I'm totally confused now. The first quote asked about going from SXM to SBH. That's what I answered.  You seem to be giving instructions coming back altho I'm assuming SBX means SBH? What's this about missing the Transfer Info desk? The longest line  ever saw in high season was 6 people. Don't you want them to know you have arrived??
> 
> Not only is the horse dead it's been embalmed too.



Yeah Andy, I'm the one who is confused.  I wasn't paying enough attention mixed two different topics.


Mainly I was trying to respond to bto asking where the kiosk was.

----------


## andynap

There is a picture somewhere of the kiosk.

----------


## JEK

1308693941-kiosk_loc.jpg1308693894-kiosk.jpg

----------


## andynap

Grazie. I see it has signs for USAIR- I wonder if there is an updated one showing which airlines it accepts.

----------


## nbs

We used to fly US Airways to SBH, and never had any problems getting our bags checked all the way to SBH.  But, this time we will be on United, so I will make sure they get checked all the way through.
Guess these baggage agreements are constantly changing, as to which airlines agree to do this. This time I just lucked out, as I had not even thought about it when I was booking the flights with United.

----------


## JEK

From the SXM airport site. Dated information pre-merger.

Six carriers that service the destination - Air France, KLM, Delta, American Airlines, US Airways, and Caribbean Airlines – are featured on the self-service kiosks.

----------


## George Pa

When USAir had the baggage transfer I always took the luggage tag off when I got home or in SBH and put it in the pocket in my checked suit case. At PHL check-in the next time there was a problem of not checking luggage thru to SBH I would pull out the old ticket and show the agent, that it could be done. You could do the same with the Delta or another airline once you do the checked luggage the first time.

----------


## bto

Bart, sorry for the confusion.  It was only three weeks ago that we used the kiosk and I thought it was by the Transfer desk, but when i saw the photo above, I thought maybe it was someplace else and I was just too relaxed to remember, haha.  We've used it in the past to check in with US Air, American and this year Delta.  It's so easy and with carry on, you just go through security and then to your gate.

----------


## GramChop

> Bart, sorry for the confusion.  It was only three weeks ago that we used the kiosk and I thought it was by the Transfer desk, but when i saw the photo above, I thought maybe it was someplace else and I was just too relaxed to remember, haha.  We've used it in the past to check in with US Air, American and this year Delta.  It's so easy and with carry on, you just go through security and then to your gate.



I had forgotten about this little gem.  I am appreciating this part of this thread!  Thanks for all the intel, y'all.

----------


## Reed

> Question 3:  I assume if we decide to go all carry-on we still need to go through the customs hassle regardless unless we pay $$ for the VIP transfer (which is awesome but pricey for 6 people).



I imagine with 6 people you could have chartered a SBC flight for around what a Winair flight would cost for 6 people.  There would be no bag issue that way and I suspect they have someone help with the transfer when you charter.  Some one else chime in and let me know if this sounds right. I have only chartered with SBC from St. Thomas after getting off a cruise so we simply wen't to the FBO and got on the plane.  That price was 1,500 Euro one way and the flight was around 50 minutes.  It would be interesting to see the charter price on a 10 minute flight. Maybe Michael could chime in. kr

----------


## pascaleschmidt

I charter Winair planes from St Martin to St Barts. last one was 8 passengers at $1785.

----------


## Islander

> I imagine with 6 people you could have chartered a SBC flight for around what a Winair flight would cost for 6 people.  There would be no bag issue that way and I suspect they have someone help with the transfer when you charter.  Some one else chime in and let me know if this sounds right. I have only chartered with SBC from St. Thomas after getting off a cruise so we simply wen't to the FBO and got on the plane.  That price was 1,500 Euro one way and the flight was around 50 minutes.  It would be interesting to see the charter price on a 10 minute flight. Maybe Michael could chime in. kr



Charter rate, one way, from SXM to SBH (or SBH to SXM) is 1,000 Euros (must be in transit to avoid paying departure taxes in SXM). In low season, this goes down to 900 euros one way. 

Rate valid up to 7 pax. 8th passenger: +100 euros each way, with weight restrictions due to performance of airplane in SBH.

----------


## waynek

> I imagine with 6 people you could have chartered a SBC flight for around what a Winair flight would cost for 6 people.



For the last few years we have had parties of 5-7 people and have chartered with SBC and used a concierge service in SXM.  This is the most hassle free way of doing the transfer - somebody meets you at the Transfer desk, gives you your boarding passes and you go through the small security gate.  The concierge then gets your checked bags and meets you at the SBC gate and you generally leave as soon as possible once they have all of your bags.  It costs a bit more but makes the transfer easy and you get to SBH quicker. I think the SBC planes can take up to 7 passengers.

----------


## Marymacnp

We have chartered SBC for 9 women, total 1100 euros, no taxes.  Have to supply weights and bags total 50 lbs per person.

----------


## Islander

9 pax on SBC is an exception and with important weight restrictions.

8 pax is possible, also with weight restrictions.

7 pax is the normal amount of passengers on SBC charters.

----------


## Marymacnp

I did my research on the plane, we supplied all the weights, and are still able to bring up to 50 lbs of luggage pp.  Mostly small women:)

----------


## dalbys

We recently flew Winair from Tortola to SXM to SBH.  The Winair agent in Tortola could not give us our boarding pass for the Winair SXM to St Barth flight.  The system wouldn't let him.  When we arrived in St Martin we were able to go to the Transfer desk, get a boarding pass and proceed with carry-ons to the gate.  No problem.  However, on the return trip we checked in in St. Barths and the Winair agent, once again, could only print our boarding passes for the SBH to SXM portion.  When we arrived in St Martin with our carry-on only luggage there were no agents at the Transfer desk so we had to go thru customs. Then there was no one at the Transfer desk after customs so we had to go to the check-in counter upstairs in the airport and start over.  We had to get out tickets and go back thru customs.  Thankfully we had our previous boarding passes so we didn't have to pay a departure tax.  Does anyone know if you can check in online with Winair?  That would of helped our situation.

----------


## andynap

Did you try to print your boarding passes in SBH for your US flight?

----------

